# Name's Zach...



## ziodice (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi. I'm fifteen. Male. I write. That's...all there really is to know. I apologize if I ever sound presumptuous, that happens sometimes. Glad to be here I suppose, it's certainly interesting. I do fiction, not into poetry much. This post is the choppiest thing I've ever written, I'm not good at introducing myself.


----------



## aj47 (Aug 31, 2014)

Welcome to the WF community.  I am a published poet and I still have trouble coming up with a bio upon request, so you aren't alone.

Once you have leveled up by making ten posts, you'll be able to share your creative work with us.  You'll also be able to edit your profile and add a sig to your posts if you choose.  

In the meantime, let us share our work with you.  Feel free to join the writing discussions, play some games, and/or give feedback on the creative work you see here.  

Again, welcome. Come in, look around, and get comfy.


----------



## Pandora (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi Zach nice to meet you. WF is interesting, isn't it? Much to read and share here. Welcome!


----------



## K. Altan (Sep 1, 2014)

Hey Zach.  I know, introducing yourself is probably the hardest thing to write.  Welcome to WF.  I can't wait to see what you have written


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi there, Zach! Welcome to the forums!


----------



## thepancreas11 (Sep 2, 2014)

Well, humility can have its benefits, trust me. Nothing will make you a decent writer faster than the ability to listen to other people and internalize it. That's not to say you have to take all advice; it's just a good idea to be aware of it, you know?

Listen. Read. Write. Critique. You'll find nothing more useful than those for things.

Toodles!
thepancreas


----------



## Ayumi (Sep 2, 2014)

Hey, welcome! I'm new too. Hope you enjoy the forums and I look forward to seeing you around.


----------



## InstituteMan (Sep 2, 2014)

Hey, Zach, I believe that I have seen you around elsewhere on the forums, but let me take this opportunity to say welcome aboard!


----------

